

“Map Maker will be temporarily unavailable for editing starting May 12” - nilsjuenemann
https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!category-topic/map-maker/news-and-announcements/crFEbGXJ-HI

======
an_ko
What was the one "large scale prank" they mention that prompted this? I've
seen a few HN posts with inappropriate map edits both funny and not, but I
didn't think any of them qualified as "large scale".

~~~
michaelt
A few weeks ago someone edited an area in Pakistan to show the Android logo
robot urinating on an apple [1,2].

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9432504](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9432504)
[2]
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/04/24/android_google_maps_...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/04/24/android_google_maps_urinate_apple/)

------
rffn
Is it really necessary to call everything a gate? This is silly and boring.

------
rspeer
This would be a great time to change the HN title to match the link.

------
robk
This reeks of bad product management. Surely a good pm and eng team could come
up with a more sensible solution than shutting all edits down. This is clearly
a second rate product inside Google. Probably managed out of a remote office w
bad oversight.

~~~
hahainternet
> Surely a good pm and eng team could come up with a more sensible solution
> than shutting all edits down

Really? I don't know of a single company, person or team that has ever solved
targeted spam. "Surely" is doing an awful lot of work there.

